# This is fun



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2016)

inguess while waiting on new belts I can see what I have hidden in all this wood

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2016)

Gene simmons on the left?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2016)

And a hippo on the right....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Gene simmons on the left?


Hmmmm the exercise dude.......just don't see it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 5, 2016)

Neat wood !


----------



## Tclem (Jan 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> And a hippo on the right....


Quit drinking....or smoking. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 5, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> Hmmmm the exercise dude.......just don't see it



You're thinking of Richard Simmons....Gene Simmons is from the band KISS...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> You're thinking of Richard Simmons....Gene Simmons is from the band KISS...


Ahhh not the same guy..........


----------

